# Different Photo counts in LR CC and Classic



## MarkNicholas (Nov 22, 2017)

Operating System: Win 10 Pro
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Lightroom CC1.0.1

Ok this is really going to annoy me until I sort it. In LR CC it says I have 30,130 photos but in Classic it says 30,141 photos are synced. Any thoughts ?


----------



## MarkNicholas (Nov 22, 2017)

Ok I managed to resolve it.

What had happened is that during syncing between classic and cc (smart previews) a number of photos didn’t make the journey.

I found out by filtering the photos by date in both classic and cc. I found which years had different counts then which months and finally which days.

The 11 missing photos came from 3 albums.

What I did for the first 2 albums was to de-sync all the photos on that date and then re-sync them. For the third album I resaved to xmp and they automatically re-synced.

So that could have been the issue. It could be that the 11 files had not been saved to xmp.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Nov 28, 2017)

Ok the issue has re-surfaced but in a slightly different way. Classic, cc on desk top, cc on lap top all agree on number of synced photos. Cc on IPhone indicating 1 less photo. It’s had lots of time to catch up syncing. Any ideas ?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 28, 2017)

What does LR Web say?


----------



## MarkNicholas (Nov 28, 2017)

Same as Classic, LRcc desktop and LRcc laptop. It’s just the IPhone showing 1 less photo.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Nov 29, 2017)

I have narrowed it down to the year 2016. The Iphone indicates that there are 6395 photos and all the other apps indicate 6396. If I was able to "pick" the 6395 photos on the Iphone then I would be able to find the offending photo in the other apps... being the only un-picked photo. However, I can't work out how to batch pick all 6395 photos on the Iphone. I only seem to be able to do it photo by photo.... which I am not going to do !  Is it possible to batch select > pick on the Iphone app ?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 3, 2017)

Nope, no batch flagging on iPhone, sorry Mark! How about switching it to Segmented view, then changing it to Month divisions. Then you could narrow it down to within a month.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Dec 6, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Nope, no batch flagging on iPhone, sorry Mark! How about switching it to Segmented view, then changing it to Month divisions. Then you could narrow it down to within a month.


Thanks Victoria, I didn't realise I could get down to monthly divisions. That should do it. I will have another go.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Dec 6, 2017)

MarkNicholas said:


> Thanks Victoria, I didn't realise I could get down to monthly divisions. That should do it. I will have another go.


Well that was easy. In fact you can get down to daily and even hourly divisions. Just hold your thumb on the year for a second or 2 until the option tab pops up. I quickly narrowed it down to 31 January 2016 and the offending photo was a pano taken on the Iphone. I removed it from synced photos in classic and then re-added it to the appropriate collection and this time it also uploaded to LRCC on the Iphone. So the photo counts in all my devices all tally.


----------

